

AirBook Not a Macbook Air - alexi_dst
http://store.kogadget.com/product.php?id_product=20

======
tristan_louis
... and no monitor out. Apart from that, it looks pretty cool if you want a
Windows PC (of course, my macbook air is about to explode if I keep writing
about that :) )

------
antifuchs
First thought: How could they screw up the keyboard?

Delete right above Return! Seriously.

~~~
dchest
Macs with international keyboard have Delete (Backspace) right above Return:
[http://en.newinstance.it/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/mac-
inte...](http://en.newinstance.it/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/mac-
international-keyboard.png) Not an issue.

------
kennywinker
lol. lawsuit in 10... 9... 8...

~~~
bheckel
is it a Samsung...?

~~~
alexi_dst
considering galaxy might as well be samsung lol

~~~
bheckel
at least 1 person got the joke

